# Few Dragon Pics



## W.T.BUY (May 2, 2015)

Few pics of my Frillys and Beardies


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 2, 2015)

nice frillies mate,but I'm not real keen on silkies;to me they look like Gollum.
I like beardies as they are,rough and scaley with colours that look like sandstone.
Why try and turn dragons into skinks? if someone wants skinks buy skinks


----------



## Beans (May 2, 2015)

dragonlover1 said:


> nice frillies mate,but I'm not real keen on silkies;to me they look like Gollum.
> I like beardies as they are,rough and scaley with colours that look like sandstone.
> Why try and turn dragons into skinks? if someone wants skinks buy skinks




Because myabe he likes them :O


----------



## Planky (May 2, 2015)

Love the silks mate


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 2, 2015)

Not to mention problems silkie beardies have when mating - because the back and neck are not as well protected.

I like my beardies spikey. 

I also like skinks (especially my water skink - she's beautiful !).


----------



## Beans (May 2, 2015)

Well lucky he didnt ask for anyones opinions.

Nice collection though. Some of them are really colorful :3


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 2, 2015)

Haha cheers guys, really stoked with all the colours that have developed on this lot! I wasen't much of a fan of the silks at first but have warmed up to them. Don't plan on breeding them just having them as pets for something different. My good ol plain beardie is great also, what he lacks in colour he makes up for in personality.


----------



## Beans (May 2, 2015)

I have always loved beardies. They have some epic personalities on them :3


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 3, 2015)

Beans said:


> Because myabe he likes them :O



I was in no way denigrating his choice of reptile ,everybody is entitled to their own opinion,Tyson obviously likes them,as do many others.It was simply my personal opinion.I like most reptiles and almost all animals but do not choose to keep them all.I have my favourites as do many others.


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 3, 2015)

Beans said:


> I have always loved beardies. They have some epic personalities on them :3


they sure do ! everyone of them is different too and has a unique personality.


----------



## Grogshla (May 4, 2015)

beautiful stuff mate.
Not a huge fan of the silkies I still think they look inbred and retarded but thats my opinion.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kingofnobbys (May 6, 2015)

I really like the colours in those Frill Necked Dragons. Very handsome.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 29, 2015)

Few More:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 11, 2015)

Had my 5th Frilly reach 300g today so took a pic for the occasion


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 11, 2015)

OMG the frills are awesome! What locality are they? I wish I had frilled necks! Bloody awesome lizards. I have 3 Ctenophorus fionni. Wanting to get some more of the smaller species but damn I would LOVE to own a frilled neck!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 11, 2015)

CrazyNut said:


> OMG the frills are awesome! What locality are they? I wish I had frilled necks! Bloody awesome lizards. I have 3 Ctenophorus fionni. Wanting to get some more of the smaller species but damn I would LOVE to own a frilled neck!



The red/orange ones are kimberlies and the others are North QLD (however they are quite dull this time of year). Peninsula dragons are great as are many of the other smaller spcies of dragon (though hard to come by). I find the Frillies very rewarding to keep and one of my all time favourite species.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 11, 2015)

Great photos, mate. Especially love the frillies, and the central netteds. And that first picture of your second lot; your beardie is saying, "What are you looking at?"


----------



## CrazyNut (Jun 12, 2015)

W.T.BUY said:


> The red/orange ones are kimberlies and the others are North QLD (however they are quite dull this time of year). Peninsula dragons are great as are many of the other smaller spcies of dragon (though hard to come by). I find the Frillies very rewarding to keep and one of my all time favourite species.



I hear that a lot about frillies. I don't have the correct licence for them sadly but I really do want to keep them quite amazing reptiles. Yeh the smaller dragons are just awesome. The more common ones like netteds really rant that hard to come by but yeh they are no where near as common as most of the larger Agamid's such as bearded's.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 12, 2015)

this is a great photo,simply to line them up like this is so good.Well done Tyson


----------

